# Opening document in OOo over sshfs



## adamk (Dec 10, 2010)

When I try to open up a Word Document (or an ODT document) in OOo on an sshfs mounted volume, I get a popup that says:


```
General input/output error while accessing /path/to/file.doc
```

The filesystem is mounted rw (I can 'touch' a new file), and I can open the document in abiword.  I'm using openoffice.org-3.2.1.  I can open the file just fine in OOo over sshfs on a linux box.

If I start openoffice from an xterm, and open the file, I don't get any related errors to STDOUT or STDERR, just the popup.

Any thoughts?


----------

